# AR university theatre venue closed by local FD



## derekleffew (Oct 6, 2011)

Arkansas Tech administrators, faculty working to find space for - KATV Channel 7 - The Spirit of Arkansas:


> The theatre workshop inside the Techionery was closed on Sept. 15 after a report by the Russellville Fire Department found obstructed emergency exits, unsafe storage of combustible materials, dangerous stairways with inadequate or non-existent handrails, excessive temporary and substandard wiring, evidence of welding conditions that do not meet the Arkansas Fire Prevention Code and stage construction that does not meet standard engineering practices.



The AHJ is your friend, not enemy!


----------



## ScottT (Oct 6, 2011)

That sucks. If you graduated from there within the past few years or will be graduating you are screwed


----------



## porkchop (Oct 6, 2011)

I hate to see this happen to anyone, but hopefully this news gets heard all over because there are way too many people doing things that just work in this industry.


----------



## Grog12 (Oct 6, 2011)

ScottT said:


> That sucks. If you graduated from there within the past few years or will be graduating you are screwed


 
Well Ms Negative Nancy that is just not true. While having that school on their resume will certainly put a tarnish on a person that doesn't automatically mean they're "screwed." 

Each student makes what they will of their education no matter what school they get it at. NYU graduates can fail miserably in this buisness, people from a glorified Jr College can raise to great heights. Its the individual that makes there career, those graduating or graduated from this institution may have to work harder than they did previously but they are not SOL.


----------



## ScottT (Oct 6, 2011)

Grog12 said:


> Well Ms Negative Nancy that is just not true. While having that school on their resume will certainly put a tarnish on a person that doesn't automatically mean they're "screwed."


 
Please, Mr. Negative Nancy.

Ok, I suppose I was being a bit harsh - BUT if you decided to only go to school and not pursue any other activities outside of that environment you'll have learned that the right way of doing things is how they were done at Arkansas State. (EDIT: Arkansas TECH)

But yeah, you're right I was being a bit harsh


----------



## shiben (Oct 6, 2011)

Grog12 said:


> Well Ms Negative Nancy that is just not true. While having that school on their resume will certainly put a tarnish on a person that doesn't automatically mean they're "screwed."
> 
> Each student makes what they will of their education no matter what school they get it at. NYU graduates can fail miserably in this buisness, people from a glorified Jr College can raise to great heights. Its the individual that makes there career, those graduating or graduated from this institution may have to work harder than they did previously but they are not SOL.


 
I would posit, however, that one would grow tired of hearing "Oh HA! I know that school, your shop got shut down by the Fire Marshall..." or something to that effect.


----------



## Van (Oct 6, 2011)

shiben said:


> I would posit, however, that one would grow tired of hearing "Oh HA! I know that school, your shop got shut down by the Fire Marshall..." or something to that effect.


 
We're talking about an Arkansas school here folks. I see "University of Arkansas" on a resume' and that dude's not getting a job anyway.......


----------



## Footer (Oct 6, 2011)

Van said:


> We're talking about an Arkansas school here folks. I see "University of Arkansas" on a resume' and that dude's not getting a job anyway.......


 
I have worked with several university of Arkansas people and they were great. This article is about Arkansas Tech, not state. Uark actually has a well funded program and a great venue, most brought to them with wal-mart money. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Van (Oct 7, 2011)

Footer said:


> I have worked with several university of Arkansas people and they were great. This article is about Arkansas Tech, not state. Uark actually has a well funded program and a great venue, most brought to them with wal-mart money.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk



Yes, I know, I went to school about 60 miles from Ft Smith. It's an old rivalry thing. Has something to do with their worshiping wild pigs.


----------



## Grog12 (Oct 7, 2011)

shiben said:


> I would posit, however, that one would grow tired of hearing "Oh HA! I know that school, your shop got shut down by the Fire Marshall..." or something to that effect.


 
I can't tell you how very little my Alma matta's come up in conversation when applying for a job.


----------



## MrsFooter (Oct 8, 2011)

Grog12 said:


> I can't tell you how very little my Alma matta's come up in conversation when applying for a job.



I'm pretty sure no one's ever heard of ours. I usually have to immediately follow the name with a general description and geographical location.


----------



## Footer (Oct 9, 2011)

Grog12 said:


> I can't tell you how very little my Alma matta's come up in conversation when applying for a job.


 
I have sent out my transcript exactly once and that was for a teaching job. Other then that, no one cares. Ever. The only thing your school does it get you a contact to your first gig. Thats it.


----------



## FMEng (Oct 9, 2011)

It says quite a bit about the institution that the safety of the students and staff isn't important. Most colleges of that size have occupational safety and heath officers whose primary job is to find and correct basic issues like those found here. It is surprising that they don't appear to.


----------



## HansH (Oct 26, 2011)

MrsFooter said:


> I'm pretty sure no one's ever heard of ours. I usually have to immediately follow the name with a general description and geographical location.


 
Having graduated from a college that has the same name as a well known school (Cornell College / Cornell University), I find I'm in the boat of having to explain where I went to school, and then convince people that I didn't go to Ithaca, NY. Happens all the time. Naming similarities are the worst for cases like the OP topic.


----------

